# Ootheca layout opinion?



## Chalc (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello again everybody! My Chinese mantis oothecae just arrived in the mail, and I'd like to know if you think the set up for them looks good. This is my first time caring for egg cases and there are two separate ones. Is the place they hatch from pointing in the right direction? If something is wrong with the set up please tell me!   Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated too! Thank you!!


----------



## LAME (Nov 22, 2016)

You'll want to put the "zipper" side pointed down towards the ground. I hot glue them to the lid myself,  but allow the hot glue to cool a bit before sticking on.


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 22, 2016)

@Chalc Nice, looks like you got two ooths. With 100 nymphs average per ooth I hope you have some Hydei fruit fly cultures started for all those hungry mouths (the Hydei take several weeks to start producing).  

Very interesting to see one of the ooths was laid on a pine tree/evergreen branch. Personally I have never found one on such a tree, and assumed it was due to the sticky sap usually found on them. Looks like I should resume searching them anyway for the occasional ooth.

As LAME said the zipper/hatching area should point downwards for best results, that is on the opposite side of the original tree branches (the first photo it is pointed towards the lid, and in the last it is pointed towards the long branch it is glued to). See the video here of a Chinese ooth hatch, and what to expect (the video though has the ooths hatch area pointed to the side, the nymphs as you can see try to hatch and survive no matter what).

I would recommend you to trim the paper towel to a single flat circle in the bottom of the incubation containers, just enough left to absorb water droplets. The nymphs once they dry and start exploring will promptly climb into the folds of the paper towel and can become trapped, squished when you go to move them, and makes separating them a much longer process than needed.

The only other thing to mention is the excess moisture, as it can easily lead to mold which can damage your ooths/eggs if the mold is allowed to grow on them. In that regard I would advise against misting the ooth itself directly as well. You need to mist the container side just enough that the water evaporates within 30 minutes or less. Also when they do hatch if there is any standing water, even a single water droplet, it will trap and drown the nymphs - I speak from experience on all counts of trapped nymphs, drowned nymphs, and mold.


----------



## Sarah K (Nov 22, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> Very interesting to see one of the ooths was laid on a pine tree/evergreen branch. Personally I have never found one on such a tree, and assumed it was due to the sticky sap usually found on them. Looks like I should resume searching them anyway for the occasional ooth.


It is funny that you said you have never found any ooths laid on pine tree branches, because I thought that they would not be a desirable location for a mantis to lay weither, but when I did search for them last fall behind my office, I found several laid on pine trees actually! Crazy!


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 23, 2016)

Sarah K said:


> It is funny that you said you have never found any ooths laid on pine tree branches, because I thought that they would not be a desirable location for a mantis to lay weither, but when I did search for them last fall behind my office, I found several laid on pine trees actually! Crazy!


Yeah that is strange, but thanks for sharing your experience. Perhaps some mantid females seek them out for the sap to act as defense against pests/invaders for their ooths. I will have to search them again too from now then, so I don't miss any ooths unintentionally.


----------



## Chalc (Jan 8, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> @Chalc Nice, looks like you got two ooths. With 100 nymphs average per ooth I hope you have some Hydei fruit fly cultures started for all those hungry mouths (the Hydei take several weeks to start producing).
> 
> Very interesting to see one of the ooths was laid on a pine tree/evergreen branch. Personally I have never found one on such a tree, and assumed it was due to the sticky sap usually found on them. Looks like I should resume searching them anyway for the occasional ooth.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the VERY late reply! I've been busy and didn't get a chance to respond right away, but rest assure I do have a few fruit fly cultures producing. Thanks for all of your guys' help! It's been about 6 weeks and they haven't hatched yet, but I read that it may take up to 8 weeks so hopefully they will hatch within the next couple weeks.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 8, 2017)

Chalc said:


> Sorry for the VERY late reply! I've been busy and didn't get a chance to respond right away, but rest assure I do have a few fruit fly cultures producing. Thanks for all of your guys' help! It's been about 6 weeks and they haven't hatched yet, but I read that it may take up to 8 weeks so hopefully they will hatch within the next couple weeks.


It's alright I'm still here.  Yes life gets in the way for us all sooner or later. A few times my Chinese (Tenodera sinensis) ooths were late and just shy of 9 weeks on hatching, so it isn't anything to worry about yet. Let us know when they do hatch.


----------



## Teamonger (Jan 9, 2017)

@Chalc You must be getting so exited. The wait is the worst part! I'm about a week into my second attempt (as the first did not work out) and I am about to start climbing the walls.


----------



## Chalc (Jan 9, 2017)

The wait really is awful! I wish these buggers would hurry up lol. Sorry yours did not work out the first time, I have a feeling that if mine aren't hatched by February I will have to start again as well. I wish the best of luck to you!


----------



## Chalc (Jan 14, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> It's alright I'm still here.  Yes life gets in the way for us all sooner or later. A few times my Chinese (Tenodera sinensis) ooths were late and just shy of 9 weeks on hatching, so it isn't anything to worry about yet. Let us know when they do hatch.


Happy to say that one of my ooths hatched on the 10th! One little guy came out, and then an hour later the rest followed. I counted about 30, such a small hatch thankfully! They're all eating well and I separated a few of my favourites in to plastic cups, hoping they all survive! Thank you all for the help and advice!


----------



## Serle (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey Congrats. Chalc  , 30 on your first is a marvelous number not too over whelming ...


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 15, 2017)

Chalc said:


> Happy to say that one of my ooths hatched on the 10th! One little guy came out, and then an hour later the rest followed. I counted about 30, such a small hatch thankfully! They're all eating well and I separated a few of my favourites in to plastic cups, hoping they all survive! Thank you all for the help and advice!


Congrats, glad to hear they decided to make a appearance finally.  Your more than welcome, and enjoy the babies.


----------

